

Clojure/West 2014 videos on YouTube - rjknight
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?feature=c4-feed-u&list=PLZdCLR02grLp__wRg5OTavVj4wefg69hM

======
rjknight
Really pleased to see these up so quickly. I was very jealous of all of the
people tweeting from Clojure/West and was expecting to have to wait a month or
two for the videos to show up gradually on InfoQ. The ClojureScript stuff in
particular is moving so quickly right now that waiting a couple of months
might make some of the content invalid, at least in terms of library
specifics.

